# Charter/Head Boats At Chesapeake Beach



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

How are the charter and head boats doing in the Chesapeake beach area? I plan to go out Wednesday. Wanted an updated.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Don't go on the Hooker(I think that's the only one) they'll go to a good spot at first and let you catch fish and then all of a sudden they'll move and you'll be sitting there and maybe catch a few until it's time to go. Don't waste your money there. If you want fish then go to southern Md. on the Olympis: 301-872-5614,they have day and nite fishing,they'll go for Rock first and then for croaker/spot.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I will never go on the Hooker again. I learned my lesson. Do you know how the other boats are doing? Are they catch their limits? My boat goes out from 5pm - 11pm.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

All I can say is go south young man and limit out on croaker/spot/rock. Have a nice day.


----------

